#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Usar RB1100 no lugar de cisco

## jcastrocrg

Bem como configura uma RB1100 no lugar de um Roteador Cisco

Confiugaração:

wan local = 187.xxx.xxx.xxa/30
gw = 187.xxx.xxx.xxb/30

ip local = 187.xxx.xxx.xxx/24

Bem o roteamento default é o gw

além disso eu configurei no ip > firewall > nat 

uma regra apenas com acept na porta wan

Porem feito tudo isso não deu certo

Onde eu configuro no mikrotik o encapsulamento ppp e o rip 2

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Bem como configura uma RB1100 no lugar de um Roteador Cisco
> 
> Confiugaração:
> 
> wan local = 187.xxx.xxx.xxa/30
> gw = 187.xxx.xxx.xxb/30
> 
> ip local = 187.xxx.xxx.xxx/24
> 
> ...



Olá,

Aqui na empresa temos a estrutura da seguinte forma, conversor de midia de Fibra para Ethernet, em seguida tinha um Router Cisco que fazia o papel do gatway (da operadora) e somente depois vinha a RB1100, o que fizemos para ter gerencia de toda rede e IPs, removemos o Router Cisco, ficando o cabo ethernet do conversor direto na RB1100, na ether1 (WAN) solicitamos a operadora o IP de classe interna do lado B que foi configurado em IP>Address (Ex: 200.21.199.*2*/30), ainda em IP>Address configuramos na porta ether2 a classe de IP Válido 187.xxx.xxx.xxx/24, ainda utilizando esta interface se configura o IP Internet do provedor (Ex: 10.10.xxx.xxx).

Creio que sua estrutrua seja igual a minha, devido ao barramento, banda estimada e possivelmente a operadora, neste caso voce não precisa fazer o encapsulamento, somente o roteamento.

Mas dê mais informações da sua rede.


Anderson

----------

